# my hobbies



## emersonfd (Feb 3, 2016)

ceiling fans,desk fans,floor & blower fans,exhaust fans.

gears,sprockets,pulleys

film reels

christmas lights

smoke detectors/alarms


----------



## emersonfd (Feb 3, 2016)

pictures of my hobbies


----------



## vineslovy (Sep 15, 2016)

My hobby is to collect stamps.


----------



## antonyx (Aug 2, 2017)

That ceiling fan is a cute baby!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I actually had the same fan, but with a school globe light kit. :cheers2:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

emersonfd said:


> pictures of my hobbies



I don't get it. You collect empty film reels?


----------

